

Marissa Mayer interviewed by Michael Krasny on KQED Forum [mp3] - raghus
http://kqed02.streamguys.us/anon.kqed/radio/forum/2008/04/2008-04-23b-forum.mp3

======
raghus
Interesting bits: 1\. Genesis of Don't Be Evil 2\. GMail/Privacy 3\.
1-800-GOOG-411 as a speech recognition AI lab 4\. The Google Jet

